# Spring Spacers - My Review



## bshattuck87 (Oct 2, 2009)

I'm not sure if some of you guys saw the thread of DRZ400 and the spring spacers that he makes and installed on his Brute. I received a set today and told him that I would take measurements and pictures. He stated that he gained 2" of lift out of a 1" spacer. Some were saying that it's physically impossible, others were saying they agreed. I was not on either side, because I didn't have them on mine and couldn't take one side over another.

My measurements were as followed...

*Front* (this measurement was taken from where the lower control arm mounts to the frame) :

Before : 14 3/4"
After: 16 1/4"

*Total gain of : 1.5"*

*Rear* (this measurement was taken from the rear hitch)

Before : 18" exactly
After : 19 1/2"

*Total gain of 1.5"*

Now, before you bash me. In no way shape or form did he bribe me to say this. Heck, he doesn't even know if I've received them or not yet. Also, these measurements weren't taken as soon as I let the jack down. These measurements were taken after 6 people jumped all over the atv to get the suspension to settle some. I'm sure that it would be a lot higher with out doing that. I have no idea exactly how these are able to obtain 1.5" out of a 1" spacer, I truly don't. And my shocks are still turned all the way down. However, what good would this write up be with out pictures???

Spacers :


























Before Rear :










After Rear :










Before Front :










After Front :










Random


----------



## bshattuck87 (Oct 2, 2009)

Forgot to add that yes, I am happy with them. But I don't think I'm going to turn my shocks up. I like the angle that it's at and don't plan on going any more extreme unless I buy a bigger lift.

Brenton


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Nice...its sure did lift it up some.


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

wow i think we have came to a conclusion that these actually work and it does look a bit higher


----------



## DRZfour00 (Apr 9, 2010)

Brenton, I would like to say thanks. I appreciate your non-biased review and I love the pics. Most users get anywhere from the 1.5" you got to closer to 2" like I got on my bike. It all has to do on how worn your springs are and at what level your preload adjusters are set to. 
-Kevin


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

So 1.5" is not 2"........ Again... The statement from DRZ was that he got 2" FROM the spacers alone... You got 2" from the spacers and cranking your springs all the way up.... So I was still correct. You dont get 2" lift from 1" spacer.


Post back in a few months and let us know how much your springs are sagging due to the added stress on them, and what your measurements are then... And we'll talk some more about it


----------



## DRZfour00 (Apr 9, 2010)

Anyone interested in buying a set, check here: http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=10970


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

^I bought a few sets of these for my dad, stepdad, and uncle through the early part of 2010. I've been pleased with them so far.


----------



## bshattuck87 (Oct 2, 2009)

I just wanted to say that I just got back from my first big ride with the spacers on. I had close to 10 people asking me what kind of lift I had. Everyone kept saying how tall it was with out a nice big lift. Thanks again DRZ!

Brenton


----------



## kawa650 (Dec 19, 2008)

Interesting, works and looks good

But its got to ride rough as he!!, I dont like the way mine rides with just the HL lift, your CV's hate you!!!


----------



## DRZfour00 (Apr 9, 2010)

Brenton, thats awesome! I'm glad to hear you like the way they are working out for you!

kawa650, the ride isn't harsh at all, Its not a whole lot different than without them to be honest, I'm sure Brenton and filthyredneck can attest to that.


----------



## bshattuck87 (Oct 2, 2009)

I truly couldn't tell any difference in the ride quality. As for my cv's, I'm sure they have hated me since I put the Outlaws on, but I still haven't broke an axle. Only torn a boot. I was riding some long and fast wheelies this weekend. When bring the front back down, it landed just like it did before I put the spacers on.

Brenton


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

I think there's a lot of smoke being blown in this thread. How can you get an additional 1.5 - 2 inches of lift by compressing the springs and it not ride any harder? Pass that off to others maybe but not me.


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

IBBruin said:


> I think there's a lot of smoke being blown in this thread. How can you get an additional 1.5 - 2 inches of lift by compressing the springs and it not ride any harder? Pass that off to others maybe but not me.


agreed lol i been reading everytime a see a new post on this thread and the past threads of this manner in hand and ive had a few chuckles but tried to stay out of it. but i mean really.... do yall think this is the golden lift? the pipe lift has been around awhile and its only benefit to the proven Hl lifts, rubberdown lifts, etc. is thats its a cheaper alternative. this lift does give u and instant lift but with a harsher ride and quicker fatigue of the shocks which leads to loss of lift due to sag. this guy is selling a decent product for the cost but the false promises is a little much. everyone jus needs to know the truth of the pipe lift theory


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

I've been running the spring spacers since before their bikes rolled off the assembly line. Yes it will give you lift and yes it rides harder. Period.


----------



## bshattuck87 (Oct 2, 2009)

It may, however I stated that I couldn't tell a difference. Maybe someone else can. But from when I rode this past weekend I couldn't tell any major difference. However, I didn't spend the whole weekend trying to judge if it was stiffer or not.

Brenton


----------



## DRZfour00 (Apr 9, 2010)

I'm not saying the spacers are any kind of miracle lift, but they are an alternative, and can also be used in conjunction with a bracket lift to gain a little more. Either you like the idea or you don't I could care less. I'm not making a fortune on these but I do enjoy making them and being able to allow someone who can't afford a $150 bracket lift a cheap alternative. As far as the ride goes, if you understand how the lift works you'll understand that the ride quality is not hugely affected. The spacers take the sag out of the suspension, they aren't changing the spring rate, therefore the ride quality is not changed all that much. If you do the "pipe-lift" where you add 2" of pipe then yes I can see the ride getting a lot harder, but my spacers are an inch tall, just enough to take the sag out. All I'm saying is that the few hundred people that I've sold these to have really liked the outcome, myself and all my riding buddies included.


----------



## brutematt750 (Aug 24, 2010)

Thats about all there is to it , if you want the product buy it ...if you don't want the product don't buy it....period

I'll more then likely be ordering a set when funds allow


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

IBBruin said:


> I've been running the spring spacers since before their bikes rolled off the assembly line. Yes it will give you lift and yes it rides harder. Period.


I been saying the same thing all week. No one seems to care that we've been doing this for years, obviously we dont know anything. But hey, it's their money, let them spend it. Forum is getting a cut so...


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

If it didn't work, I wouldn't have them in mine. LOL


----------



## bshattuck87 (Oct 2, 2009)

In about 6 months or so, I'll take some more measurements to see what kind of sag I'm dealing with.

I bet what I could do is go to Advance auto and find a shock that's some what close to the Brute shock, but slightly longer. With a longer shock and spacers, I don't think the springs would sag as near as much since the stock shocks are basically maxed out and it would also improve the ride quality a little. I also don't think that with the spacers installed on the stock shocks that it will make the bike go below the before measurements I posted in the op.

Brenton


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

bshattuck87 said:


> In about 6 months or so, I'll take some more measurements to see what kind of sag I'm dealing with.
> 
> I bet what I could do is go to Advance auto and find a shock that's some what close to the Brute shock, but slightly longer. With a longer shock and spacers, I don't think the springs would sag as near as much since the stock shocks are basically maxed out and it would also improve the ride quality a little. I also don't think that with the spacers installed on the stock shocks that it will make the bike go below the before measurements I posted in the op.
> 
> Brenton


u cant go by jus the lenght of shocks. there is alot of variables that play into spring rate. u have total length, coil spacing, coil dia, metal strength, etc... its a long list


----------



## bshattuck87 (Oct 2, 2009)

I doubt it would truly matter that much. At the end of the day, a shock is a shock. If I found one that had the same size eye holes and was just an inch or so longer and the stock springs could fit around the tube, it wouldn't matter. 

Brenton


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

It matters a lot........ The size, spacing, number of coils all change how a spring acts/reacts....


----------



## bshattuck87 (Oct 2, 2009)

Do you mean the shock? Because what I'm saying is to use a longer shock with the stock Brute coils & spacer.

Brenton


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Why would you want to do that? You'd be undoing what you are doing with the spacer, might as well just take it out... It would be the same.


----------



## hp488 (Sep 23, 2009)

It seems like when people post certain things about there bike some people criticize what they have done or are doing. Some things work for some people and some don't.


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

well im not criticizing peoples bikes just making sure people know the truth about certain items. we have a lot of new people signing on this site everyday and i want this guys and girls to b happy with all the information they get. that means they need to know exactly what they are getting into. im proud to b a member of this site and if people start getting disappointed with it it will keep this from being such a good site and bringing in more experienced riders that can add great how tos and knowledge to here


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

byrd said:


> well im not criticizing peoples bikes just making sure people know the truth about certain items. we have a lot of new people signing on this site everyday and i want this guys and girls to b happy with all the information they get. that means they need to know exactly what they are getting into. im proud to b a member of this site and if people start getting disappointed with it it will keep this from being such a good site and bringing in more experienced riders that can add great how tos and knowledge to here


I couldnt have said it better myself.


----------



## Beachcruiser (Feb 27, 2010)

bshattuck87 said:


> I doubt it would truly matter that much. At the end of the day, a shock is a shock. If I found one that had the same size eye holes and was just an inch or so longer and the stock springs could fit around the tube, it wouldn't matter.
> 
> Brenton


 
Just curious, are you wanting to buy a car/truck shock?? Saw that you were going to Advance Auto Parts. I would think that the weight difference would play a big factor into ride quality. If you were to replace an ATV shock with a truck shock, it would be like replacing your current shocks with a piece solid pipe. (thinking out loud)


----------



## bshattuck87 (Oct 2, 2009)

I'm not really going to buy a car shock, I don't plan on wasting my time on it. My review is done and there's no need to drag the subject out anymore.

Brenton


----------



## Brute_O (Jul 27, 2011)

Just wanted to say that i installed a set of these spacers on my quad today. before install my springs were adjusted to the highest setting. when i installed the spacers i lowered it to the softest setting and put the spacers in. I got 1.5" of lift.
so i am thinking i prolly would have gotten 2" if i did not change my setting.
I know there has been alot of debat on this so i thought i would post just to show what happened with mine.

Also loved the ride!!! not to stiff...and handled awesome


----------



## FL.cowboy (Oct 15, 2010)

I just ordered me a set on ebay. Fireman_fitz

Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk


----------



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

I ordered a set off eBay and threw them away from some guy in PA they were cut crooked but these were the HDPE plastic ones. Hope you have better luck with yours.

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

JLOWERY said:


> I ordered a set off eBay and threw them away from some guy in PA they were cut crooked but these were the HDPE plastic ones. Hope you have better luck with yours.
> 
> Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


yeah... I probably know who that is...... :nutkick: lol


----------



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

I know he was a smart a$% when I contacted him about them oh well lesson learned. 

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Graysen (Jan 1, 2012)

so question i bought my lift (im a brand name guy when it comes to my baby lol) i got the extreme lift 2" its a bracket in the back and spring spacers in the front i was just wondering if i where to buy HD springs all aroud would it give me more lift??


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

not really. Maybe a little, but w/ that sportsman, I wouldnt buy longer springs, just new stock ones. 

And make sure when you install it, you put the spacers under the struts, or else you arent getting lift, just stiff springs. 

See, you dont really have spring spacers in the sense that these other guys do, the spacers you are using, are to fill in the space (gap) between the bottom of the strut and the bottom of the spring, that was created when you put the small spacer under the strut. W/ that inside spacer you are already stretching that strut out as it is.


----------



## Graysen (Jan 1, 2012)

ok you kinda lost me do you not mean top of the strut because to put them on i needed to tear the hole front apart and slid the strut off the shock then put the spacer on the shock (spring still at top) then i put the strut back on (now the spacer is sitting on the top under spring) then i needed to compress the spring and slid the shock back down to the bottom (this confuses me because i don't understand how it can lift the bike much if the shock goes right back to the same spot in the strut it was is before the spacer. it still has the original spring so they are 13 years old now so was thinking of putting HD springs in then compressing them the same way slide the shock all the way to the bottom of the strut then bring it back out like 1" but not sure if that would cause problems thanks for your help.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Just putting the spacer under the spring won't lift. You have to put the strut spacer in too. It's not that hard just takes time and can be aggravating. Getting the nut off the top is the worst part.


----------



## Graysen (Jan 1, 2012)

are you talking about the ugly looking pieces of PVC the kit came with?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Should be metal as well. But I guess they could be plastic. Look at my for sale thread in classifieds. I have pics of a kit I'm selling.


----------



## Graysen (Jan 1, 2012)

that is bad i have no clue what i did with them the instructions where not very clear so it sounded like they where used to aid the installation.....im a moron


----------



## Graysen (Jan 1, 2012)

so what should i do now?


----------



## WOLVERINE (Jan 1, 2010)

I put in my own PVC 1.5" spring spacer over a year ago and love it. PVC is hold up well even in the cold temps. Forgive the comment but why spend $35 on a kit when it can cost less then $2 to build a custom length set. If they ever break then you can cut another one. I have lots of weight on mine in the rear with a wood trailer hauling over 1000lbs and it stands up to that bouncing around...


----------



## brute574 (Aug 10, 2011)

bshattuck87 said:


> Do you mean the shock? Because what I'm saying is to use a longer shock with the stock Brute coils & spacer.
> 
> Brenton


If you were to use a Longer Shock with Stock Springs you Would Still Be the Same Height, as the Spring Would Compress to the Stock Height to hold your Weight. Plus you would run the Risk of Spitting the Spring Retainer out From under the Shock. You would Have to Runn Longer Springs OR Taller Spacers.

With Taller Spacers You Would Get Side Flex, This Would Give you a Wishy Washy Ride.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

^ Agreed.


Graysen if you can find some metal or HDPE plastic or thick wall PVC thats the same OD as those little spacers, then you can cut them to the right length and use them.


----------



## Graysen (Jan 1, 2012)

ok thanks for your help everyone fyi this forum rocks people actually answer :rockn:


----------



## big green tractor (Sep 9, 2010)

i seen a post where they made this same spacer out of pvc pipe


----------



## Graysen (Jan 1, 2012)

its okay i called royal and they are going to get me new ones it


----------



## Graysen (Jan 1, 2012)

i figured out what you where talking about or where those pvc pieces go i thought you where talking about putting them at the top of the shock but there is not enough threads to do that and it seems like it would break off so i am pretty sure you need to slide it into the top of the knuckle where the shock enters and slide it to the bottom and put your shock back inside am i correct?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

yeah, that's what I said.............. The little ones go INSIDE the STRUT. Should be to clamping bolts on the inside of the strut housing. loosen them, and the shock will slide out. You need spring compressor tool to compress the spring and take the top bolt off.


----------



## Graysen (Jan 1, 2012)

lol i thought you where talking about putting them at the top of the strut like an EZ lift sorry


----------



## lukan12 (Apr 9, 2012)

so i was thinking about getting a lift because my tires rub but if i put these in am i going to get enough clearance save me a lot of money


----------



## dman66 (Feb 20, 2011)

I bought mine on ebay - this was done to take up slack in my stock 05 750 springs and it does just that.Yes the ride is alot stiffer now there is no spring sag - my front wheel tops pointed inward before the pucks - now with the pucs,wheels are pretty much straight up and down.I do like how they are,but would prefer say later model springs that are more spongy feeling than the 05 - 07 springs,but new. If I had the cash for new springs I would've done that,but don't so I went with the 30 dollar pucks with no issues.


----------

